# Nose Flesh



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

About a 5-6 weeks ago, we were out in the desert and I was throwing sticks for the Mali. He had a run in with a cactus or something and ended up with a couple of cuts on the tip of his nose. It looks completely healed but the cuts have left two white scars. I've never seen a nose wound before but I figured it would just heal back to normal but it's been so long I'm starting to question the healing process.

Are these marks going to be permanently white or will it keep healing and turn black again?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Seen this many times in that type of enviorment. Cacti, shale rock, etc. or even cage fighting dogs. If its white, 9 times out of ten it will turn black again, may leave a very thin line of white in some occasions. If there is a flap of skin large or small take some surgical glue or crazy glue and glue it back in place and you shouldn't have any issus. (Obvioulsy make sure its clean before you do that)
JB


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Who cares, it is not infected and falling off. You are a former herp guy aren't you ??


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Who cares, it is not infected and falling off. You are a former herp guy aren't you ??



Herp? You mean Herpes? I may be a musician and have dealt with countless ladies throwing various articles of clothing at me... to include shoes and beer cans but I'm not stupid about it. =;


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

I hope he was thinking more in the term for people dealing with snakes


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> About a 5-6 weeks ago, we were out in the desert and I was throwing sticks for the Mali. He had a run in with a cactus or something and ended up with a couple of cuts on the tip of his nose. It looks completely healed but the cuts have left two white scars. I've never seen a nose wound before but I figured it would just heal back to normal but it's been so long I'm starting to question the healing process.
> 
> Are these marks going to be permanently white or will it keep healing and turn black again?


I've seen dogs with white and/or pick lines on black noses that looked like old scratches. 

Somewhat OT... I've had dogs get scrapes/cuts on their ears - the hair grows back white.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Prolly never be able to go in the show ring now!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I've had quite a few cuts on noses over the years, for various odd reasons. Usually they turn black, or at least a darker grey color, but it takes some time. They are still visible if you look closely, but not from any distance.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Here is a pic as of 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Don't worry about it, it will most likely go away if not, you will have to look closely to see. Does't change his workability.....drive on......


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

This is one of the reason I love my wife... 

She was just in here checking email and saw this thread. 

"Why are you posting that stuff? What are you worried about...he's too ugly to be a show dog and even I know that you usually have to trade looks if you want a good working dog."

"You should be worried about him jumping on the roof of your truck and scratching it up more than what his nose looks like."


----------



## Ryan Cole (Mar 5, 2009)

Chris,
My Jek had a DEEP scar going from nostril straight down to lip, caused by his jumping around too excitedly while getting ready to go into the back of the suv, and me having my car key in my hand. 
(I felt terrible!)
He showed no sign of pain at all. It was pinkish grey at first, then the grey just got darker and darker until you can hardly notice it now. 
I think that that flesh behaves similar to lip/tongue flesh in that it heals very quickly, in any species.
Your wife sounds like a keeper.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Honourable scars. Chicks dig 'em.

Need I say more??


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

leslie cassian said:


> Honourable scars. Chicks dig 'em.
> 
> Need I say more??


There are a couple of terrier breeds where the standards comment that "Honorably acquired working scars shall not be held against the dog's chances of winning".
Cool little bassids! :-D :-D :wink:


----------

